# My husband HATES my parents.......what should I do.......???!?!?!?!!?



## Tootles

This really hurts me so much.........My husband really hates my parents and only believes his parents are right in everything they do. He only sees my parents mistakes but his parents dont make mistakes. I dont know why he is like that because they approve of our relationship and think he is the best for me. They have done nothing to hurt him or anything bad, but he has this thing in his head (or heart) about them and I can't stand it. What can I do? How do I deal with this?


----------



## draconis

How long have you two been marriaged?

What has caused this problem?

Is there other things going on like he is always right and you are always wrong?

draconis


----------



## swedish

Is it a matter of he thinks the way his parents live and raised him is the only right way and your parents are different?

Is it affecting your decisions as a couple? (that you need to do this a certain way because that's how my parents did it?)

Or does he say hurtful things about your parents that you don't see a basis for?

It's hard to make suggestions without knowing more about what's happening that makes you think he hates them.


----------



## berlinlife06

It is a little weird that he hates your parents without any real reason. I guess you have bad times when it's the Holidays and family gets together. But it is hard to keep family out of a relationship. I feel bad for your situation.


----------



## kittyunica

My husband hates my parents, too. However, it is because they are intrusive in our relationship. They say it's because they care, but his parents are not like that at all. Did something happen between your husband and your parents? For instance, in our case, my parents are trying be the parents to our son and that is what is getting us all upset. We are both nearly 30, mature adults and there is no reason for my parents to act the way they do. Does your husband say 'why' he hates your parents?


----------



## Laramah

Maybe you can sit down with your husband and see why it is that he hates your parents. He must have a reason, you don't just hate someone for the sake of hating them. My inlaws have insulted their own son and me and still though, I couldn't say that I hate them, I just don't want to have anything to do with them anymore. Makes sense? 

Hope the two of you can get through this.


----------

